# Consumer Rights



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am an ignoramus when it comes to IT and it shows. Last Thursday I went to a small shop near Estepona to buy a router/modem. The owner(?) of the shop showed me what he said was a good one, already configured for Telefonica, put it back in the box he took it out of and charged me 80 euros.
Later that day a technician came to set up our wireless network. He said that the router was second-hand, that it should have had a cable, set-up disc and instruction manual with it and that, basically, it wasn't in good working order.
I contacted the shop by phone and explained the situation and requested a refund as I had assumed the router to be new. The owner (?) was hesitant and said he 'had no cash on the premises to give me a refund'. 
I told him I would return on Friday and would return the router for a cash refund.
I have been told that if I don't get satisfaction, I can demand the Complaints Book and start a complaints procedure which must then be investigated by the local Consumer Dept at the Town Hall.
How does this work? What if I am refused the book? 
I feel angry that my obvious ignorance was taken advantage of to sell me a used item as new. 
If all else fails, is this the sort of thing you use the dreaded denuncia for? After all, I was fraudulently sold a used defective item, passed off as new.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Get your money back and put it down to experience ...life is too short 

If you do NOT get your money back then you will firstly have to 

OMG .....life is too short ... just get your money back and tell the world! 

PM me if you have a problem and I'll send one of the boys round and he won't pull that stunt again.


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

I would agree with Steve!

Buy a missing cable and forget about this.

Some people, however find lot of pleasure in activities like writing complains, going to departments, fighting and wining some small things. For me, it's only more frustration but whatever makes you happy.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

By the way, I have just thought, why were you paying for a router/modem? 

If you are contracting an ADSL service was there not one included in the monthly price?
If not, why not?


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

and i have just thought, maybe it was wireless, thats why it was not included nor did have a wire


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, it is wireless but should still have a power cable. That's what I think OP is talking about,


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

So they include wifi modem when you sign a deal with telecommunication company? Cool. Will have to get regular internet too, soon. Now im doing Vodafone prepaid mobile thing which cost way too much.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Stravinsky would ban me if I mentioned we could offer it to you so I won't compromise him!


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

"You can" - meaning, you work in some internet providing company? 

Right now im in temporary flat, will move to permanent one next week. Then first thing to do is to get internet. Someone told me PTV-Procono company is best for that. But as everywhere i expect communication problems...no ingles... 

And do you know how long it takes to connect internet with such a company (phone installation is in house, only not connected now) ?

Another thing is, some time ago i read somewhere that malaga will be the first city in the world with free, public wi-fi available everywhere. Did you hear about that or is it some gossip (like the other thing i read - about subway in malaga that is being build. haven't seen any sign of it tho hehe)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jaan said:


> "You can" - meaning, you work in some internet providing company?
> 
> **Best take this to PM,
> 
> ...


**Yes, it was meant to have been live last April but ...............

Torrevieja was meant to have been live last year too but........ 

Well, they are upgrading the line between the terminus and the AVE station. 

Welcome to Expatshire, "Lies, damned lies and expat rumours" (Apologies to Sir Winston Churchill)


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> By the way, I have just thought, why were you paying for a router/modem?


 I can tell you why. 

In general as a PRIVATE (not commercial) user you'll be "given" a router when you sign on - but it's NOT covered in the monthly charge. When it breaks - you have to pay for another. And power spikes BLOW routers apart.

And the routers that you're given are CRAP!

I was only too happy to buy a decent router.

Life's too short to hassle of a cheepo router - BUT IF YOU'RE REFUSED THE COMPLAINTS BOOK - STRAIGHT TO THE POLICE. Better still the Guardia Civil.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

....but I "THOUGHT" the OP was a new subscriber? 

I am surprised you are suggesting the police. My experience has been that life is too short - threaten to involve them, yes but to actually go through with it ......????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some answers: Telefonica provided a modem but I wanted a modem/router combined.
I don't understand the 'get ripped off and laugh about it' attitude. OK, it's only 80 euros -fortunately for me I don't miss it at all.
Some people might.
I've heard that dodgy practices are the norm with some people in Spain and that others take a fatalistic attitude and accept it. I don't want to get like that. We were in business in the UK and were honest.
As I don't need to work and have sod all else to do, I shall pursue this case as long as I need to. It passes the time.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A few other points: this thieving scumbag will rip off other people - or try to. So that's OK?
Jaan -you have missed the point. I was sold a used, defective item AS NEW. And new router/modems come with disc, cables, manual etc. I bought one yesterday with all these items and my wireless works -I can write this from my terrace!
We lived in Prague for three years where rip-offs and corruption are rife and had a steep learning curve. We learnt how to deal with Czech scammers.
So we accept we're on a steep learning curve here.
But we're quick learners!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> A few other points: this thieving scumbag will rip off other people - or try to. So that's OK?
> Jaan -you have missed the point. I was sold a used, defective item AS NEW. And new router/modems come with disc, cables, manual etc. I bought one yesterday with all these items and my wireless works -I can write this from my terrace!
> We lived in Prague for three years where rip-offs and corruption are rife and had a steep learning curve. We learnt how to deal with Czech scammers.
> So we accept we're on a steep learning curve here.
> But we're quick learners!!


Well try going here then if you feel its appropriate

https://www.facua.org/es/english.php


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thankyou, Stravinsky...but I have just had a phone call from the 'real' owner of the shop apologising fulsomely for his assistant's 'poor language skills'. I'll get my money back.
It took two short phone calls and an e-mail.....


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am surprised you are suggesting the police. My experience has been that life is too short - threaten to involve them, yes but to actually go through with it ......????


I have the advantage that I hold the aces when the Police admit a virus into their PC and need it repaired  - Ah those "enchufes"


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou, Stravinsky...but I have just had a phone call from the 'real' owner of the shop apologising fulsomely for his assistant's 'poor language skills'.


So lets see . The assistant gets lambasted because he cant speak English or Spanish.?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I am glad you got your money back, muy bien 

Pero, I think many newbie expats should realise that in Spain (with the exception of Catalunya) the owners of the shop are NOT obliged to give you your money back, with or without the receipt. Been there, done that and was only offered a credit by form of a business card with 60 euros written on it.

It might interest some people to know (however) that in Corte Ingles they give you a certain amount of days to return the product and they will refund you.

Happy to help, Dave


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> So lets see . The assistant gets lambasted because he cant speak English or Spanish.?


How would I know???? I am not the owner.
But I hope he doesn't get lambasted for his language skills -although he spoke perfect English when I bought the faulty item from him.
I just hope he gets told -nicely - not to misrepresent goods to customers.
That's what I hope my managers would have done.


----------

